# iPad 2 US bloqué ou pas?



## no_stress74 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour est ce que l'iPad 2 est bloqué sur AT&T ou Verizon ou réseau libre?


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2011)

La version WIFI est libre, la version 3G semble bloquée en effet. À confirmer néanmoins.


----------



## Mat3112 (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
L'Ipad 2 version 3G acheté aux US n'est pas bloqué, seule la carte micro SIM AT&R livrée avec est bloquée sur le réseau AT&T. Ainsi il te suffira de sortir la carte micro sim AT&T et d'en mettre une Française à la place(exemple Orange). Tu actives la ligne auprès de ton opérateur et ça roule sans soucis en 3G. Attention même aux USA les vendeurs font l'amalgame entre blocage de la carte sim et blocage de l'ipad lui même, d'où une certaine confusion

Le prix d'une Ipad 2 est approx le même aux USA et en France, à la différence près qu'aux USA c'est du dollar, en France de l'Euro, tu gagnes donc sur le taux de conversion (approx 37%). En revanche les prix en France sont TTC, aux US HT, donc rajouter la taxe locale, environ 7%, tu gagnes donc au final 30% si tu le ramènes d'un voyage aux USA (penser à jeter le carton d'emballage aux USA, eventuellement t'envoyer la facture de l'appareil par la poste ou scan/email pour éviter de payer une taxe supplémentaire  à ton passage à la douane française)

Attention les Ipad 2 Verizon ne sont pas compatible avec les réseaux 3G en France, l'ipad fonctionnerait en Wifi, mais pas en 3G 
-> Donc bien s'assurer d'acheter un Ipad 2 AT&T, et non pas Verizon

Bonne journée


----------

